

Megaupload taken down by the FBI - DallaRosa
http://firstsearchblue.com/megaupload-down-fbi/

======
alan_cx
Never used the site myself, but I thought this sort of law enforcement
operation was reserved for people who were some sort of danger to the public.
Terrorists, drug dealers, war criminals, that sort of thing. Copyright
infringement? Running a naughty web site? Isn't this just a tad absurd?

